# Rare Cobalt Blue Master Ink...



## Staunton Dan (Apr 3, 2011)

I found this cobalt blue master ink just about quitting time on Friday, It is not listed in the Faulkner's Ink book so I think that this one might have slipped through the cracks. It is only embossed on the bottom and is a quart sized beauty. It is embossed H.C. Hotchkiss, Lyons, NY. and has a drippy applied lip with a pour spout. Anyone seen this one before?

Hotchkiss Master Ink


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 3, 2011)

I would be dissapointed if it was listed in any ink book...its not an ink[]
 Its a peppermint extract bottle.
 A nice find, they always sell pretty well.
 See the Medicine Nexus for more info..
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MedicineNexus/H/Hf-Hz.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 3, 2011)

Could have fooled me. I was sure that it was an ink with the pour spout and all. Great detective work as usual, Matt. I stand corrected.


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice find Dan!  One could be easily fooled by the shape, color and lip.  Here's some more info:

 H. G. Hotchkiss Essential Oil Company Plant is a historic factory located at Lyons in Wayne County, New York. The remaining two story commercial building is an example of a small frame structure featuring a double storefront with modest ornamentation. It was built about 1884 on the foundations of an earlier structure (see Matt's Picture) and is located on the bank of the original Erie Canal. It was occupied by a major producer of essential oils, principally peppermint oil used in the manufacture of patent medicine.[2]

 It was listed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1987

 Here's an interesting read as well:  Mint In The Mucklands

 Brian


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 3, 2011)

You arent the only one fooled Dan,
 There is one on this page for sale as an ink..
 http://www.ipass.net/rlynch/bottles/ink.html


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting info everyone...I saw a photo somewhere of a store display for that product....Nice looking bottle Dan.


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny thing, Dan. I can't get that link to work. It takes me to Photobucket, but it won't display the page.
 Did anyone else have that happen?
 Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Funny thing, Dan. I can't get that link to work. It takes me to Photobucket, but it won't display the page.
> Did anyone else have that happen?
> Bill


 
 same here


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 4, 2011)

The link did work but not now


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 4, 2011)

It worked fine for me yesterday, but photobucket pics self destruct rather quickly unless you post them using the correct avenue.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Here it is. Sorry about the mixup.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> You arent the only one fooled Dan,
> There is one on this page for sale as an ink..
> http://www.ipass.net/rlynch/bottles/ink.html


 
 Thanks Matt. It's good to know that even those who you think should know, sometimes make mistakes too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2011)

Finding a bottle like that tells you a little about the dump you are digging in. 
 That is a bottle that would have been bought by a business like a druggist or manufacturer. 
 That indicates you are not digging just residential trash.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess


 
 Im stealing this pic I like it []


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Apr 6, 2011)

Dan the Man, Ink or Oil thats a nice bottle. I think its better as an oil.  Randy


----------

